# CygoLite Expilion 700 USB vs. NiteRider 650



## TKHanson (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone here used both the CygoLite Expilion 700 and the NiteRider 650? Trying to decide between both for trail use and some road use.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Bump. Both of these came up in my hunt for a cordless headlamp.

The main advantage to the Cygolite would be that there is a removable battery so you could purchase spare batteries and swap out on the trail as needed for longer rides. The Cygolite is also 30 grams lighter.


----------



## TKHanson (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comment. I ended up buying the NiteRider. I've been extremely happy with it and the battery is removable--if use can use a screw driver. As for weight, that's interesting the CygoLite is a bit lighter. Weight definitely matters after a long night ride.

All and all, I've like my NiteRider and have about 15 full cycles (battery cycles) on it without fail.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

The Niterider definitely wins in the fashion department and looks a little more complete but I'll have to head to REI and play with both of them to see which I like.


----------



## Wolfsburgfan (Jul 28, 2012)

NiteRider 25% off this weekend at REI.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Wolfsburgfan said:


> NiteRider 25% off this weekend at REI.


Thanks for the tip, sucks that I've got a few gift certificates that I won in a local contest that dont get in for another week or so. I was just thinking earlier about how all the holiday sales will be piling up soon.


----------

